# Bbs Rk Ii Did I Just Win The Lotto?



## RakNaks (Feb 1, 2005)

*BBS RK II Did I Just Win The Lotto?*

I bought some BBS RK II 17 wheels about three years ago. They fit my e39. Why have the prices gone like mad for these wheels? I bought them for $475 each. Now they are going for $710-$760. This may sound sick, but I have them in storage for when I was going to finally find a brake pad that would not dust so harsh and leave pits on my wheels. Also I was waiting for my brake pads to wear out too! lol Till I change them to Axxis Deluxe Plus.

Now, I'll just have my stock two pieces refinished at $140 each and call it a day.

Any takers for 4 never been used RK II on Dunlop 2000E Tires?

Whats is the deal? I mean a wheel is a wheel is a wheel!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

RakNaks said:


> I bought some BBS RK II 17 wheels about three years ago. They fit my e39. Why have the prices gone like mad for these wheels? I bought them for $475 each. Now they are going for $710-$760.


Wow- I had no idea. I bought my 18's for $1400. That included a spare! Great wheels!


----------



## RakNaks (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, I saw your wheels on the site and they look great! You might want some good locks on it Propellar. I just can't believe it. I really wonder why the jump in price. I mean yeah the Euro has gained ground, but good grief. Any one wanna buy mine heck.


----------

